# Kindle Paperwhite Auto-Off Feature



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

The Paperwhite shuts off automatically after a few minutes of not being used. I know it is to save power, but I find it slightly annoying haha. Is there any way to turn off that feature?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Kindles have always done that and it's a fixed amount of time that you can't change - I think it's ten minutes?

You're right that it's done as a power saver and I would have thought that ten minutes was about right - more than enough to read a page or deal with an interruption - and if you're not using it, then not too long that it wastes too much battery power.

Everyone's usage pattern is different of course, but I've never found it to be a problem and anyway, it's no real trouble to switch it on again, is it?

EDIT: it occurs to me that with the PW, I have the Amazon cover and I always close the cover when I put the Kindle down, so mine goes off as soon as I stop using it and then when I pick it up and open it, it comes on automatically, which seems like the best of both worlds to me - so that's your answer - get one of the magnetic covers that does the auto on/off!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> EDIT: it occurs to me that with the PW, I have the Amazon cover and I always close the cover when I put the Kindle down, so mine goes off as soon as I stop using it and then when I pick it up and open it, it comes on automatically, which seems like the best of both worlds to me - so that's your answer - get one of the magnetic covers that does the auto on/off!


Are you sure it doesn't still switch off after the usual amount of time even if you leave it open? I don't have a magnetic cover so I can't test it myself.

In the past, the only way to stop it from switching off was with the jailbreak.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It definitely still goes off after the ten minutes with the cover open, which is what I would expect.  Linda was just saying that if you have the cover and always put it down with the cover closed, it wakes up very easily!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What Linda and Betsy said.

And, FWIW, it comes back very quickly from having fallen to sleep with the cover open, too. . .you just have to push the button to do it.  OR -- close the cover and then open it again.   (Assuming you have the auto on/off cover.)

As to whether there is some software modification that can be done to extend the sleep delay time, I expect you could find that at mobileread.


----------

